# Halide or T5



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

I am currently setting up a new 4x2x2 tank. Its my 3rd this size but ive never used hairgrass as a foreground plant.

My question is about the lighting. I have 2 options available to me. First option is an aquamedic t5 lighting unit with 4x 55w t5 tubes. Second option is to use an aquamedic 2x150w halide system.

Tank has full ada substrate, pressurised co2 etc. 

So will either light setup grow a nice hairgrass lawn? Or is one far above the other.?

Thank you for your time

Brad


----------



## jrvs23 (Apr 14, 2006)

Brad,

I've just recently switched over to MH from PC lights on my 36x12x24. I really like the MH for growing hairgrass. It has really taken off. I 've got the Aqua Medic 1x150 and its great. If my tank was another foot longer I would have gotten the 2x150. Right now I don't get great light all the way out on the deep edges but it is still good. With a 2x150 on your tank it should do well. I don't have any experience w/ t5's but have heard they work well. Good luck.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

T5's work really well and you can get a really slick fixture with them. I currently use the Teklights setup and love it. MH are more $$ and bulbs need replacing more frequently. You do however get the shimmer and shadowing that only MH can give.

T5's = more even light, less heat, less money overall
MH = awesome shimmer/shadowing that you can;t get any other way

If I had AC in my apartment, I would go with a rig that has 2x T5HO and 2xHQI.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks guys its greatly appreciated

I think im going to go with the aqua-medic 2x150wHQI and 2xT5. I personally enjoy the shimmer effect i have on other tanks.

Thank you again for sharing your experiences with me.


----------



## jbierce (May 11, 2006)

Halides do a much better job penetrating the water when compared to T5 (or any fluorescent for that matter), but the incredible intensity can be a drawback to some because it encourages algae when the tank isn't properly dosed with CO2 and fertilizer. I think the ideal way is what you're going with, which is a mix of both. Leave the T5 tubes on for 12 hours (or around there), and run the halides for a shorter burst in the middle. The T5 tubes will also help fill in the shady spots that the halides miss.

JBierce


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

My tank is 4' X 2' X 18" and I run a pair 150w HQI's that are hung about 18" above the tank. I went from roughly the same wattage of PC's, when this tank was in my old apartment, to this current setup in the new house and the difference is phenomenal in terms of light output into the tank. As others have said, MH's give an effect of depth and motion that my bright, though diffuse, PC's never could. It sounds silly, but I often find myself staring at the ceiling just because the radiant shimmering light that spreads across the kitchen is so relaxing. Kind of like watching a fireplace, as a matter of fact. 

I will second another thing that has been said: If you decide to go MH, then a pressureized CO2 system and automatic controller needs to be part of the equation. Otherwise, the algae will run rampant. Good luck with your tank.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Brad … where did you find the dual MH fixture you were considering?


----------

